# What is Ryu Kempo jujutsu?



## Iamredy4u (Jan 6, 2008)

I am considering starting Ryu Kempo jujutsu.  What does this art focus on mostly?   Striking?  Grappling?  Throws?  What?  Also, in Jujutsu are you taught to strike well?  Tell me everything about it.  

Thanks.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 6, 2008)

I was looking for a good discussion, but it looks as if you been banned all ready. The form of Kempo Jujutsu I teach does all of the above, kicking, striking, throwing, ground fighting, joint locks etc.


----------

